# When can I sell the babies?



## thecitychicken (May 27, 2007)

I'm sure this question has been answered here a lot, but I thought you guys would help: At what age can I sell or give away my extra baby rats? We will need to sell/give away 10 of them. They are about two weeks + 4 days old now. Thank you!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you intend to breed your rats on purpose? In general, planned breeding should only be for professional, well informed rat breeders who know what they are doing and think before they breed. It's not a profit gaining business but they do it to improve the health and temperment of rats and know a ton about the genetic line their breeders have come from... They also usually know there is a demand for their rats so they don't end up with many rats they can't find homes for. 

What will you do if you can't find homes for these babies?

Good luck in finding them homes though, it's hard and there are tons of rats in shelters needing homes as well...

Seperate the sexes at 4 weeks or before 5 weeks at least. Don't want the males to get the mom or the other girls pregnate. I believe they can be adopted out at 5 weeks.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

From Ratz R Us:

"Some people say that the babies should be left for about 4 weeks with their mum, however on a personal level I believe 5 weeks to be about the proper age to wean your young rats. I wouldn't leave them together any longer than this as the babies will be starting to reach sexual maturity at around 6 weeks, and so will need to be separated into boys and girls before any unwanted accidents happen."

Hope that helps!

Emy


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1257/start=30.html
You can post them on the above thread and in other rat forums. I would expect you would get some stick for breeding irresponsibly but I get the impression your litter was unplanned or you didnt realise the breeding issue was so complicated.
Remember to add your pics and vids


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Separate the sexes BY 5 weeks. If you separate at 4 weeks, the boys are just being weaned, and then taken away from mom and siblings. I prefer they stay with mom for a while since she can teach them so much about being a rat.


----------

